# new symptoms post-op and ? "s



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have some weird symptoms and would like to know if they are common. The first is started twitching a couple days ago a little at first but now alot mostly in my hands strange! The second is almost delexia when I try to spell doesnt come out right ithink is is then look realize wrong I'm only taking am codene then rest day ibubrofin or tylenol.I'ts been 7 days 2day since tt.Also having palpatations I am taking 88mzg of synthroid and was hyper before still tire easy and my daughter has taken me out and about cause feel like getting cabin fever then just get exhausted About 3 days post-op felt pretty decent but not so much last couple is that normal ? Help please! husband thinks i'm either hypocondriac or losing my mind Any input helpull THANKS:sad0049:

​[/LIST]


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sdinohio said:


> Hi everyone, I have some weird symptoms and would like to know if they are common. The first is started twitching a couple days ago a little at first but now alot mostly in my hands strange! The second is almost delexia when I try to spell doesnt come out right ithink is is then look realize wrong I'm only taking am codene then rest day ibubrofin or tylenol.I'ts been 7 days 2day since tt.Also having palpatations I am taking 88mzg of synthroid and was hyper before still tire easy and my daughter has taken me out and about cause feel like getting cabin fever then just get exhausted About 3 days post-op felt pretty decent but not so much last couple is that normal ? Help please! husband thinks i'm either hypocondriac or losing my mind Any input helpull THANKS:sad0049:
> 
> ​[/LIST]


Are you in that much pain that you still have to be on the codeine and stuff? Have you called your doctor? I say that because you should really be feeling so much better by now.

Please call your doctor and please let us know. We "will" worry!


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

I go for follow up 2 morrow also is it normal to have bruising on chest and also got blistery rash on chest doesnt itch the bruisingon center then spreads to left over breast also still lot of swelling in neck thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know if it's "normal" to have bruising on the chest, but it's probably not unheard of. I'm more concerned about the blistery rash, and I wonder if you're allergic to the codeine.

Hey...can you do me a favor? When you have multiple questions or thoughts in your posts, could you help me out by adding a period, a comma, or a question mark between your questions/thoughts? I'm not a great reader, and that would really help me out with making sure I clearly understand what you're wanting to know. Thanks so much! :hugs:

Try not to worry too much. Your doctor will take a good look at everything tomorrow. But be sure to write down all of your questions before your appointment so you can go in prepared. It will also be very helpful to have someone with you, because you may feel a little overwhelmed, and it's always nice to have an extra "set of ears" to help you remember what the doctor says.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, and I apologize for the rambling questions and statements. Your are right this whole ordeal has been overwhelming.I can tell everyday is better than the last and some of my conserns are minor .The main focus should be getting the levels good.Yes I aready have a list of questions for follow up.This site has been a godsend . Going thru this can make u feel lonely when no one you know even knows where or what your thyroid does.When first diagnosed my family thought it was a mental condition.Even my husband thought it was a woman hormonal thing lol.Thank You again!hugs3


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad to see you're getting a bit better every day!

Yes, your main focus, assuming your neck is healing okay, is getting your hormone levels right. If I remember correctly, your doctor started you out on 88 mcg of Synthroid (or a generic). That won't be enough...it was fine for right after surgery, but please make sure this doctor isn't going to keep you at that level for long. Unless you are feeling hyper now, you should probably be bumped up to at least 125 today as a new starting point for titration...then your labs should be taken every 6 to 8 weeks, and your dosage should be adjusted according to what your labs show and how you feel, until you find your sweet spot.

Best wishes for a successful appointment today!


----------

